# testing for a job advice



## sleepycats (Apr 13, 2008)

I have an interview tomorrow for an outpatient coder and will be tested.  I was wondering what to expect.  Is it strictly coding or will terminology, anatomy, etc. be included?  I realize there isn't a standard test and I'm sure they won't give me codes to choose from as was done on the CPC exam.  I would appreciate hearing about your experiences.  Thanks


----------



## dballard2004 (Apr 14, 2008)

My experience with this has been that the test will be coding related, generaly the types of coding scenarios that you would encounter with that specialty.  They are basicaly testing your coding ability and guidelines as they relate to that particular specialty, or at least to see if you have a general knowledge of the coding principles.  

Relax!  I am sure you will do well.  Hope this helps.


----------

